# 70 Lemans instrument cluster HELP!



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Almost done with my dash and wiring. Need help with what I think is call a Guide light or light guide terminal. It is a bulb socket the goes in one of the cluster socket holes (I think the one on the upper left if looking from the back). It has a black wire abouth 18" long and ends in a little black plastic fitting. Anyone know if the hole on the cluster is correct and where the end of the wire goes? I'll try and load a picture of it. Appreciate the help!


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I think I figured it out. It is fiber optic light cable hooked to one of the instrument cluster light sockets that goes to the top of the ashtray assembly. Go figure fiber optic light cable in a 1970 Pontiac.


----------

